# ATV Help Needed, looking for idea's with this.



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

I'm trying to figure out a way to adjust the angle of my plow on my ATV with out getting out and switching it. Since I have an enclosure, it's kind of a pain to jump in and out every time time the angle needs adjusting, so I'm looking for a way to do this and stay lazy  as if I don't need the exercise anyway.

Anyhow, attached is a pic of my plow, current problem I think I have is the lever to adjust the angle must be pushed down to free the plow not in a upward direction, so this is where your help is needed. Is there a cable system available or what ??

Your help is greatly appreciated !

Sorry the direct plow pic's aren't better.


----------



## Lawnscape89 (Nov 28, 2005)

Is that a Cycle Country? If so, take a look at this: http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ATV-...ANGLE-KIT_W0QQitemZ260198615742QQcmdZViewItem

I bought one a couple of years ago, it worked fine for a couple of storms, but eventually the cable that is used wore out (pretty quickly, IMO). I may have installed it improperly though, I stopped worrying about it bacause I put on a V-Plow and went straight down the sidewalks.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

That's a good question, I'll have to check and see who the mfg. is. Thanks for the link though


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

12 volt actuator?


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

If it is a Warn Plow they have a Power Turn offering also.

linkhttp://www.montanajacks.com/index.asp?PageAction=Custom&ID=2

other wise there is also this one out there as well,

http://www.onlyatv.com/eagle-plow-accessories.php

I dunno know nothing about either one other than what I have read on the net about them.

Though How much does the Cab help out for Plowing?

Been thinking about investing in one of them cause I can spend up to 6 hours on the ATV plowing snow and sure would be nice to get out of the wind and cold.

thanks.


----------



## crazymike (Oct 22, 2004)

sublime68charge;500447 said:


> If it is a Warn Plow they have a Power Turn offering also.
> 
> linkhttp://www.montanajacks.com/index.asp?PageAction=Custom&ID=2
> 
> ...


I have one. It's not really an investment, they go on sale at Princess Auto, Canadian Tire, TSC for like $100 all the time.

Personally, I don't mind it. I hate ATVs for plowing. They are good for long walkways/sidewalks and clearing the curb line. But they are useless for tight areas that require back dragging, etc... I finally took it away from the guys because they were trying to do all the tight spots with the ATV. They were spending two hours at a site that I was doing last year by myself with 30 minutes using a small toro or sometimes just a shovel. For the most time I find they take too long to load/unload get setup and change the blade around, etc...

They do cause a giant blind spot, but if you are only doing wide open areas, it's not an issue.

-----

As for changing directions, if you want a real cheap way, here is what I did.

Mine was real hard to move because it was a bit bent. So I jammed the lock level open and just ran into the curb to change the angle. The snow didn't cause it to angle, only the curb.

You could take this one step further and weld on a piece of metal to the lock level to extend it and bend it into the cab where you can reach it.

You could also put a handle from the blade running up the side of the atv and use that.

here is what I mean by that...


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Good Ideas, thanks guys, keep em' coming !!


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

so you want to try and angle the blade without getting off ... go over the grainger's in romulus and get an electric actuator they make em small enough to put on that plow ... you just need one .. like a bulldozer ... but there costly ... just my . 002 ... make a bracket and weld to the frame of the plow


----------



## occ3377 (Dec 5, 2007)

i have a warn 60" and i find it a lot easier to just buy two side control wing type deals and turn it into a miniature box plow, but i do big driveways and dont know if it would work for you


----------



## RLTimbs (Jan 30, 2008)

sublime68charge;500447 said:


> If it is a Warn Plow they have a Power Turn offering also.
> 
> linkhttp://www.montanajacks.com/index.asp?PageAction=Custom&ID=2
> 
> ...


Wow ... damn near $400 for that Warn one..


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

groundbreakers;500919 said:


> so you want to try and angle the blade without getting off ... go over the grainger's in romulus and get an electric actuator they make em small enough to put on that plow ... you just need one .. like a bulldozer ... but there costly ... just my . 002 ... make a bracket and weld to the frame of the plow


I don't have access to a Welder


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

Eyesell;502537 said:


> I don't have access to a Welder


well ... i have a machine shop in my garage mig welder ,, drill presses, cut off wheels .. horizontal band saws ... you name it . mill drills ... lathes .. ... i do my own fab work ..


----------



## 92ramcharger (Jun 29, 2007)

This one from Cycle country is $51 but would be simple to make.
http://www.cyclecountry.com/Manuals/10-xxxx/10-0050.pdf


----------



## RLTimbs (Jan 30, 2008)

i'd personally just get rid of the tarp.. lol

Just dress.. really, really, really, warm. Thats what I do.


----------



## Humvee27 (Feb 5, 2008)

How about a geared rod like there are on snowblowers? It's worth a shot but I think you'd have to really work it up.....otherwise, how about a winch mounted sideways? hook up the cable around the drum of the winch with the ends hooked to plow (opposite sides) and then use it right/left? I'm thinking about doing something like this for mine because of all the adjusting I do every time I plow....just a though


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Humvee27;517147 said:


> How about a geared rod like there are on snowblowers? /QUOTE]
> 
> Thought about it, but not sure how to make it work.


----------



## Lawnscape89 (Nov 28, 2005)

For what it's worth, the Cycle Country Angle Kit turns the "latch" around and then you hook a spring and strap to your machine for tension. That way, when you lift the plow, it releases the latch and you can turn the blade to whichever angle you need. When you put it back down, tha latch catches and your good to go. Instead of the mechanism that comes with the kit (the cable did not last very long for me), you could just use a rope on both sides of the blade and pull it in the direction you need. Never get off your machine again!

Probably $10 and 1/2 hr of work. JMO.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Lawnscape89;518361 said:


> For what it's worth, the Cycle Country Angle Kit turns the "latch" around and then you hook a spring and strap to your machine for tension. That way, when you lift the plow, it releases the latch and you can turn the blade to whichever angle you need. When you put it back down, tha latch catches and your good to go. Instead of the mechanism that comes with the kit (the cable did not last very long for me), you could just use a rope on both sides of the blade and pull it in the direction you need. Never get off your machine again!
> 
> Probably $10 and 1/2 hr of work. JMO.


That's what I was thinking, trying to make something first and then if it dosen't work then buying something. Thanks for the idea though


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

I am thinking about getting a 12volt electric acuator and hooking it up like the ones on the fisher plows one on each side by the turning mechanism. Or just getting one for the one side.


----------

